# What kind of cutter do you use?



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

I need a relatively cheap new cutter. Right now I am still using the cheap 1 dollar all black one. However, it isn't big enough to cut some of my smokes (it doesnt get anywhere near the shoulder :c ) So, I need to find a new one. Preferably one for relatively cheap, so I can spend the rest of the money on smokes :w 

Currently taking suggestions.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

I use any sharp object in my general facinity, or I just bite it off, but if you want to look classy while cutting some shit up, and doing it cheap, I suggest going on ebay :2


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

BUCA it doesnt get any cheaper than the all-black couble blade. It is double blade right??


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

*CLICK*

browse and see if you can find a good deal, but don't just jump on any cutter there are alot of cheapos, do some research, I suggest xiker...keep your eyes open for 1 on ebay but don't over pay!

I just got a shnazy dunhill lighter of ebay for under 100, so I am sure there is a deal for you.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

oh and if you see one you like don't start a bid race until the last moment, that way you arent going way over paying.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I currently use a $10 cutter from http://www.cubancrafters.com great for the money, but I'm getting a palio next. I have heard they are better than xikar, not sure though.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

ebn2002 said:


> BUCA it doesnt get any cheaper than the all-black couble blade. It is double blade right??


single blade guillotine.

I know it doesnt get cheaper than that... and cheap isnt my problem. I just need a bigger RG one.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Spacecataz said:


> *CLICK*
> 
> browse and see if you can find a good deal, but don't just jump on any cutter there are alot of cheapos, do some research, I suggest xiker...keep your eyes open for 1 on ebay but don't over pay!
> 
> I just got a shnazy dunhill lighter of ebay for under 100, so I am sure there is a deal for you.


Under 100? Holy crap. I was thinking under 10.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

BUCA just make sure its double blade!! Check out the japanese design one at cuban crafters, desiged for large RG.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

my last post was only a general representaion of the price differance. you would pay 500+ for a new dunhill, unless you had a good source. 

I am sooo sorry, give me your addy I just won a lot of 25 cutters for putting in my packages, they are cheapos, and if thats all you need I am more than willing to get one to you, but in the long term get something nice. treat yourself


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

*this is what I got* <---clicky


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Here ya go:

Go to local B&M.

Buy a cheap cutter with a bigger RG.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ebn2002 said:


> *but I'm getting a palio next*. I have heard they are better than xikar, not sure though.


Great choice. Lifetime guarantee.
No comparison. Palio is FAR superior to Xikar.
Best price is here:
http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=309

Just my :2


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Great choice. Lifetime guarantee.
> No comparison. Palio is FAR superior to Xikar.
> Best price is here:
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=309
> ...


 still havn't given into a cutter (still liv'n in the stone age) but when I do I'll have to get a Palio...all I hear is good things.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

I use a Palio, got it from Mark at Cigarmony at an excellent price. It was well worth it.

I also use a Vector cigar punch that has more than paid for itself already, also got it from Mark.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ebn2002 said:


> ......but I'm getting a palio next. I have heard they are better than xikar, not sure though.


yes, they are.

BUT I'M GETTING THE "VECTOR" KNOCK-OFF OF THE PALIO BEFORE THEY'RE EXTINCT!!! :r 
isn't that right, marc?

ps - vector made a very cheap copy of the Palio, saw one at the SoCal herf, and it was a fuggin joke.

both my Palios cut like a charm (the newer models - mine were both made Jun 28th).

just think, if you buy a palio, you're also supporting 2 of clubstogies finest members at the same time.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

IHT said:


> yes
> just think, if you buy a palio, you're also supporting 2 of clubstogies finest members at the same time.


then I am sold 

and btw I don't know if saw, but I got 25 cutters (that I don't use) and I have no prob helping you out BUCA.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

IHT said:


> just think, if you buy a palio, you're also supporting 2 of clubstogies finest members at the same time.


Even better!! I will be ordering the Palio from Mark sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I use these. They work well and a rotation of 6-7 means I can always find one somewhere.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

don't mean to be nosy...but when do you get those?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Spacecataz said:


> don't mean to be nosy...but when do you get those?


We had em made. Tried to get more but the mfg. is out of business and the supplier had no more. The cutters are discontinued now but a few shops have the generic version still hanging around.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18372


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

too bad. thanks for at least clearing things up. I'll have to trade if I want one I guess


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Spacecataz said:


> my last post was only a general representaion of the price differance. you would pay 500+ for a new dunhill, unless you had a good source.
> 
> I am sooo sorry, give me your addy I just won a lot of 25 cutters for putting in my packages, they are cheapos, and if thats all you need I am more than willing to get one to you, but in the long term get something nice. treat yourself


I appreciate the offer, but I already have a few of those. I just need something bigger.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Havana Cigar cutter [harder to find now but still around] or one from cuban crafters, who do very good cutters.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Buy and Xikar if you can !

If you are on a budget, the Club Havana cutters work great if you can find them. These are about $3.99. But are discontinued.If you find one or two you will be all set.

If you PM me your addy I will send you a few cutters.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I use these. They work well and a rotation of 6-7 means I can always find one somewhere.


I use the same cutters but mine say JM Cigars on them. I keep at least one in each of my humidors, one in my laptop case and try to remember to put one in my pocket.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I bought a Xikar (through the Devil Site), based on reviews by Dr. Stogiefresh. Registered it on the Xikar website, and they sent me a free leather pouch for it. I've been pleased with its performance!


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

I use either a Xikar or a punch at home and I have a vendor's double blade in my desk drawer at the office. Of them all I like the Xikar best but I think it needs to be sent in for sharpening. 

Palio is a cutter name that keeps cropping up, so I am going to try and get one while I'm in New York next month.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> I appreciate the offer, but I already have a few of those. I just need something bigger.


That cutter will cut larger rg cigars easily. You don't have to cut to the "shoulder". I've used them to cut up to 58 rg.

The CS Havana cutters rule! Thanks again Dave!

:ms NCRM


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I have a Palio, a Xikar, and a punch, and 99% of the time I reach for these. Sharp little devils. I'm still using one that Frank gave me over a year ago and it still cuts as clean as ever. I do agree however that the Palio is better than the Xikar.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> BUT I'M GETTING THE "VECTOR" KNOCK-OFF OF THE PALIO BEFORE THEY'RE EXTINCT!!! :r
> isn't that right


they are going like Hot Cakes! I brought my shiny new knock-off to So Cal 7. MArc tossed it to Jack and he stole it right from under my nose!:c Of course having the GREAT service they do, I got a brand New shiny Palio instead 
Go Palio, Great service, Great Cutter, *NONE BETTER* !:2

Thanks again Mark
Rob


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

the palio cutter is excellent. you just wont believe how good it is after using a cheapo.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

If I recall correctly, there is a low end cutter from Xikar that is called a shark or dolphin or something like that. Does anyone know what I referring, and if so, do you know a vendor who sells it?

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Waynegro (May 10, 2006)

Palio here. I've cut a ton of cigars with it and its never gave me nothing but straight and precise cuts.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

I currently use a cheapo single blade cutter. It's the bluntest thing ever. I'm gonna pick up another cheapo to put me on then definitely pick up a Palio the next time I'm in the States.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I use a Club Stogie cutter. I bought 5 when they were being sold by Da Klugs, and I'm still on my first one. Still nice and sharp after all this time.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I use a cheep single blade gillotine (Ey spel gud!) untill I get a little extra dough. A buddy of mine uses empty rifle shells when he hunts as a punch cutter. Has any one tried this? I guess they get clogged up after a while, but its a cheep disposable option for those who shoot things and smoke cigars :gn


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I have several cheap-o single & double guillotine cutters & a $2 punch. None really worked extremely well. Then, I bought some Xicar scissors. Work ok, but not really happy with them. I'm probably going to get a Palio from Mark next week. Everyone seems to be happy with them.

Can anyone attest for the largest ring guage the Palio can cut? Perhaps I missed it, but I can't find that info on either Mark's or Palios' site.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

doctorcue said:


> Can anyone attest for the largest ring guage the Palio can cut? Perhaps I missed it, but I can't find that info on either Mark's or Palios' site.


I copied this off of one of the Palio vendor sites:

* Thin, reinforced blades made of hardened surgical steel
* Twin-bladed design
* Precision blade interaction for tight tolerance
* No blade deflection
* Ergonomically designed for superior control
* Composed of state-of-the art engineering polymers
* Designed for heavy, repeated use
* Contoured Cigar Holder
* Cuts up to 58 ring guage cigars!
US Patent # 6,076,260

I hope that helps.

Personally, I have a zino which works great but only cuts up to a 48 ring properly, although it will work okay on up to a 52 ring. I am now in search of the Xikar MeanSardine Cutter which is a twin blade design and I believe will cut up to a 60 ring. It retails for $12.95. A few people I know have them and love them!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ebn2002 said:


> I currently use a $10 cutter from http://www.cubancrafters.com great for the money, but I'm getting a palio next. I have heard they are better than xikar, not sure though.


 I use to like my Palio more until I finally broke down and bought a Xikar and love it.

I wouldn't trade my Xikar for the world. Unfortunately you wouldn't know what you like until you use one. When you go to the B&M next time look around and see if anyone has either cutter and ask to use it.

Shawn


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

In keeping with the tradition of Ebay , I got a Davidoff dbl blade Zino cutter for $18.00 delivered , they regularly go for over $30.00 . $18 isn't cheap but for the quality you get , I believe it's unbeatable , self sharpening also .


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

If you can find any Havana Cigar cutters at a local store, buy some of them - unfortunately Da Klugs bought up all known internet reserves.. I use the Havana Cigar Cutter more often than others. I have a reserve of 22 spares for when they eventually start dulling.

The Palio cigar cutter would be my advice otherwise. A Palio offers a cut far superior to Xikar. You *can* get a good cut with a Xikar, however unless you cut very skillfully with one you will get a step where the blades meet due to blade deflection. The Palio is easy to use, super sharp, and will stay sharp year after year. 

-Matt-


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Millow said:


> I use a Club Stogie cutter. I bought 5 when they were being sold by Da Klugs, and I'm still on my first one. Still nice and sharp after all this time.


Alas, I gave all but a couple of these away. Very good effortless single blade cutter that out performs ones costing20 times as much. A shame they are no longer around.


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

i have a simple double blade guillotine style cutter -- one of my best friends was getting married, and for his groomsmen he bought each of us this cutter, and picked out 2-3 cigars he felt we each would enjoy, based on what he knew of our tastes. and he was right.

anyways, that was about 3 years ago and the cutter is still in just as good of shape as the day i got it.


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Palio cutter as my main instrument of choice...prefer it over my Xikar. I also have a built-in punch on my Colibri triple flame and a little cheapo plastic v-cut.

I'd like to upgrade my v-cutter but don't know if there any "premium" v-cut styled cutters out there.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

A “West” German stainless single blade guillotine. I prefer the single as I can sharpen the blade and disassemble the unit easier than a double.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> If I recall correctly, there is a low end cutter from Xikar that is called a shark or dolphin or something like that. Does anyone know what I referring, and if so, do you know a vendor who sells it?
> 
> JohnnyFlake


The cutter you are referring to is the MeanSardine. Xikar's low end double blade. I picked up one for $9.95 at my B & M. I've seen them on the internet for 2 fer 10. Not a bad cutter.
-Bob


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I use the Club Stogie Havana cutters every time. I have one in my truck, in the desk at my office, in my tacklebox and the rest at home. 

I will eventually get a Palio but I am happy for now.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

XIKAR and a punch cutter (forgot the name of it).


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

I pulled my Zino cutter out of retirement, took a 10yr break when my 1st was born. Boy did i miss it. The Zino won't take any bigger than a 46 gauge it seems to fit robustos just up to the cap but the cut is rough. After reading this thread, need I say my Palio is on the way, expecting to see it this week.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

Still just using a Craftsman's Bench Double Blade; works fine, but I have been itching to pull the trigger on a Palio.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have several guillotine cutters that I have used both doubles and singles

I have an Xikar III

I just got a Palio last week and have cut maybe 8 cigars with it. I will be getting a few more of these so I am never ever without one again........nothing even comes close.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

call me crazy but i use garden shears for the most part. pretty much impossible to lose and will cut just about whatever you throw at it. not the finest piece of aesthetics but it works like a charm.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> call me crazy but i use garden


Ok........yer crazy :chk


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks to pnoon, I've fallen in love with my Palio. I've used others, including Xikars. In my mind, the Palio is king. Simply stellar.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> I have several guillotine cutters that I have used both doubles and singles
> 
> I have an Xikar III
> 
> I just got a Palio last week and have cut maybe 8 cigars with it. I will be getting a few more of these so I am never ever without one again........nothing even comes close.


The cut with a Palio is so nice it makes you want to go and chop everyone of your sticks in the humi for practice!:r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> Ok........yer crazy :chk


haha i couldnt find a cutter anywhere and i was outside doing some yard work and had to improvise and have stuck to them since if im at home because cant seem to lose the things. i dont carry them around with me if thats what you are thinking:r


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

any chance of another palio group buy? it seems thats what most of you are using...


----------



## MaytagMan (Mar 17, 2008)

Palio is my first choice - it give me the best cut. I also have some scissors and a Xikar that do a good job. Other than that, I make do with just about anything when the need arises...


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Xikar or my punch


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

When I was just an unregistered lurker, I read about the Palio. Bought one, if I lost it 100 times, I'd buy 101 more. I swear by it. All the hype is warrented about this cutter.......


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Presently using a cheap worn out cutter from JR's I got when I first got into cigars seriously. I had a Palio, which I sold when I found the pipe slope. Figured I wouldn't use it as much, and the cheapie was fine. Thinking about getting a punch cutter now. I've always like the cut a punch gives from the times I have used them. Just need to decide which one, and pull the trigger.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Costa said:


> When I was just an unregistered lurker, I read about the Palio. Bought one, if I lost it 100 times, I'd buy 101 more. I swear by it. All the hype is warrented about this cutter.......


:tpd:
Got one after read about them here. Love it.

Also, *made in the U.S.A.* 
You don't see that much anymore :hn


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Costa said:


> When I was just an unregistered lurker, I read about the Palio. Bought one, if I lost it 100 times, I'd buy 101 more. I swear by it. All the hype is warrented about this cutter.......


:tpd:

I read all about the Palio when I first registered here and thought "how much better could it be?" Well, the Palio cuts a cap like a hot knife through butter. For the ~$35 you can find it for most places, it's a bargain.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Palio. Cuts like a dream.


----------



## emind56 (Mar 23, 2008)

Swiss army cutter, and Davi guilltine here. I love the Swiss army, been using it for 5 or so years now, and its always done a great job for me.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

I must admit I would just bite or use a key as a punch until Simplified brought me into the civilized world - in a bomb he gifted me with a Palio cutter that has been with me on several trips and is INCREDIBLE! What a difference a nice cutter makes.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

www.paliocutters.com

Click picture above. There is none better. Best $$ I ever spent.

Funny though. Best cutter I ever had was the $$ palio (retail is about $35.00) best lighter on the other hand, is a $3 ronson jetlite :r

Scott


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Im thinkinking about getting the Xikar 007 punch. i like how they leave a clean hole and there is little risk of unraveling.


----------



## streiker (Feb 18, 2008)

I have tried a few, but so far the best I have come accross is from Cuban Crafters. See the link http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/78

Awesome cutter with the perfect cut. Highly recommended.

Streiker:tu


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

streiker said:


> I have tried a few, but so far the best I have come accross is from Cuban Crafters. See the link http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/78
> 
> Awesome cutter with the perfect cut. Highly recommended.
> 
> Streiker:tu


I own one of these, along one of there flat credit card style euro cutters, and several of there double guillotine u shape cutters and one of there mahogany body punches. The perfect cutter they have is basically idiot proof (I love it.) The euro one is a great cutter. It's the first cutter I owned that was decent that also wasn't one of the cheapie plastic ones. The U-shape one don't bother with. I own two and the damn things keep losing screws. The punch one I own from them needs to be sent back because the body fell off (glue didn't hold on). I also own a couple Palios that I haven't gotten to try yet but I trust the recommendations of cs'ers.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Great choice. Lifetime guarantee.
> No comparison. Palio is FAR superior to Xikar.
> Best price is here:
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=309
> ...


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

At home, a Palio.

In the car, a Palio.

At herfs, a Palio.

When I finally die and I'm herfing with the Devil in hell, I'll be using a Palio.

Unless, because it's hell, he makes me use a Xicar. :hn


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Last month I was gifted my first Palio from gamayrouge AKA Tam, man is it sharp. :tu

Why not&#8230; this thread could use a photo.

​


----------



## eneyman-cl (May 29, 2008)

How exactly does a punch cutter work, I am in need of a new cutter and am considering double guilotine and punch. 

thx


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

just get a palio =)...I prefer palios over anything else...the Xikar Xi are good too, but the palio, just wow
a punch is just like what it sounds


----------



## eneyman-cl (May 29, 2008)

it won't cut a NUB though will it?


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

hmm good question...i'll try it this weekend when i pick one up =)


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

I bought two of the ceramic cutters from cheaphumidors.com. One of them made a nice cut. The other one tore the cap. The cutter that tore the cap had a large gap between the blade and the side of the cutter. Cheaphumidors replaced the defective cutter.

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...918037&Category_Code=cutters&Product_Count=10


----------

